# Any ants delivering for Amazon now concerned that Amazon has been approved for drone delivery?



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/31/business/amazon-drone-delivery.html


----------



## ng4ever (Feb 16, 2016)

I prefer both. For small orders that are not heavy drone.

For heavy items or large amount of items delivery person.

The biggest advance of drone delivery is tipping but if they asked on the website after to tip I would.

Of course with a delivery person I always tip except of course UPS, USPS and Fedex.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Drone delivery will be fast but it will cost more. I guess drone couldn't be able to perform stack delivery tasks yet. 
Question is will it need a human to operate drone for each delivery drop off? Where it will drop the package? (on driveway or on street? ). I guess they will need more time.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

They can only deliver one package and only 15 miles then the battery is done.

Not nearly as efficient or effective as dsp or flex.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> They can only deliver one package and only 15 miles then the battery is done.
> 
> Not nearly as efficient or effective as dsp or flex.


Amazon is genius. They will deliver one package by using a drone. Then there will be Flex cars collecting those drones back from house to house. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRugen (Aug 28, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> They can only deliver one package and only 15 miles then the battery is done.
> 
> Not nearly as efficient or effective as dsp or flex.


Or they set up locations in addition to their huge fulfillment centers? Small satellite offices where the drones can deliver within 15 mile radius. Basing locations off of heavy Amazon Prime traffic.

Satellite offices can also be EVs.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

TRugen said:


> Or they set up locations in addition to their huge fulfillment centers? Small satellite offices where the drones can deliver within 15 mile radius. Basing locations off of heavy Amazon Prime traffic.
> 
> Satellite offices can also be EVs.


I read somewhere that Amazon made a deal with mall owners to take over closed department stores. These stores are strategically located in urban areas and are perfect for customer pick ups and drone deliveries.


----------



## ng4ever (Feb 16, 2016)

observer said:


> I read somewhere that Amazon made a deal with mall owners to take over closed department stores. These stores are strategically located in urban areas and are perfect for customer pick ups and drone deliveries.


They did.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

This will be a disaster.


----------



## TRugen (Aug 28, 2020)

observer said:


> I read somewhere that Amazon made a deal with mall owners to take over closed department stores. These stores are strategically located in urban areas and are perfect for customer pick ups and drone deliveries.


That also makes sense. The mall anchors/department stores like Dillard's, Macy's, Nordstrom's and Kohl's are dinosaurs if you ask me. I wonder if at some point someone will step in and break up Amazon.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

TRugen said:


> That also makes sense. The mall anchors/department stores like Dillard's, Macy's, Nordstrom's and Kohl's are dinosaurs if you ask me. I wonder if at some point someone will step in and break up Amazon.


I pick up and drop off pax who work at the Amazon warehouses in my area.

One warehouse is so huge and menacing looking every time I approach it I feel like the millennium falcon caught in the death star's tractor beam.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

BB Gun target practice


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Good. That means fewer packages (hopefully) available per block. Now maybe drivers can complete blocks w/o having to go over time. No payment for time overages.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Who do you think will be operating these drones?


----------



## Areyousure (Feb 4, 2016)

Once the robots do all the work we can lay around eating grapes and cheese and talking of the old days when we had to slave in our cars.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Amazon just announced they're hiring 300,000 people. I don't think anyone should be too worried LOL


----------



## Areyousure (Feb 4, 2016)

I doubt many here are qualifying for their $150k average paying job offerings. I myself doubt I qualify.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Areyousure said:


> I doubt many here are qualifying for their $150k average paying job offerings. I myself doubt I qualify.


 that's the average of the 300,000 jobs. Not everyone will make that. However, these are in addition to the warehouse jobs.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Woohaa said:


> Good. That means fewer packages (hopefully) available per block. Now maybe drivers can complete blocks w/o having to go over time. No payment for time overages.


But all the packages will be the heavy or bulky ones. And Amazon will adjust so that you still don't have time.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jeanocelot said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/31/business/amazon-drone-delivery.html


I DONT WANT BUZZING NOISEY DRONES BLOTTING OUT THE SUN
BLOCKING MY DISH T.V. SIGNAL
KILLING BIRDS
& FLYING OVER MY HOUSE !

OUTLAW FILLING THE AIR WITH FLYING CRAP !


----------

